# Turn Back Time 100km - 29th October - Bristol



## Oliveriles (24 Sep 2022)

Event : Turn Back Time 100km
Event date/s: Saturday 29th October, 8:30am
Event location: Warmley Waiting Room, Bristol
Cost of entry: £8 plus £3 (Insurance) for non-members

A non-competitive Cycling Event open to all with a FREE HOT DOG STAND to enjoy halfway around the route.

SIGN UP HERE: www.audaxwales.com/events/turn-back-time/

Back for 2022 a 100k Blacksheepcc Cycling Event.

A Flat, mainly out and back route to the Coast.

Taking inspiration from the route Mike Lane rode 'week in week out' on his way to becoming the 6 Times National Audax Champion I've designed a winter friendly flat route out to the Coast and back for riders to enjoy.

Starting from Warmley Waiting Rooms Cafe which is opening early for you, ride a section of the Bristol to Bath Cycle path before a low traffic route through Bristol (views along the way of Isambard Kingdom's Suspension Bridge) before you head back onto the National Cycle Route to the flat Clevedon Moors. Next over to the Strawberry Line in Yatton where you will ride the cycle path till Sandford passing the Thatcher’s Cider Farm.

Head over to Uphill Wharf Near Weston for a well-earned Coffee break - Why not take your coffee down to the Beach and if you have time visit the Church on the Hill which dates back to 1080?
A short climb with great views of the Somerset Levels follows where you can take advantage of the FREE Hot Dog stand that I will have ready for you.

Then return home mostly on the same roads out.

Full Route Details can be found here - https://www.plotaroute.com/route/1678607?units=km

Entry on the Line (EOL) possible - £3 surcharge, payment by card or cash.

FULL EVENT DETAILS AT www.audaxwales.com/events/turn-back-time/

Any questions email oliver@audaxwales.com


----------



## Tilley (9 Nov 2022)

It was a great ride, and the first audax I have comfortably completed within the overall timescale. Thanks so much.


----------

